# Confessions game:



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

So I have noticed that a lot of people when high like to confess things..Myself included..So I thought it would be fun to play the confessions game..
:holysheep: 
I'll start her off...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

when I am on craigslist if I see someone selling a shock collar for dogs I flag the post to have it removed...guilty as charged..NEXT! LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to pick my nose the other day cuz it felt like there was a dog hair in it and was driving me crazy.  We were out of kleenex.  

Ok going back under my rock now.


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

I speed....and i don't mean 10 MPH over...if you hve ever been passed on the highway by someone doing like 120...well it was probably me...
I bought my car for that purpose...Now I don't do 75 in a 25...but when I am on the highway and there is room to go I go...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah...i'm gonna leave this one alone.......


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

mmmmm hhmmmmm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 9, 2010)

I grow medicinal herbs in my garage :hubba:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 9, 2010)

i hate shopping! rude, inconsiderate people, they linger, gossip and let kids run amuck. i derive great pleasure in dropping random objects in their buggy!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

like feminine products for "serious problems" ?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

wait ! i do have a confession......it's 4:45 here and i have yet to toke a thing...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO You people need a good lawyer - NEVER CONFESS.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

i actually got to learn the lesson first hand once in my dealings with the ATF...bummer


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

I confess I am secretly an undercover DEA agent trying to win over your hearts and minds so that I can gain access into the secret world of marijuana cultivation.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

I confess that my last statement was a lie


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

i know MANY fed employies that loooove to smoke...


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok....sometimes i cook in the nude .......i feel free!.......but cooking bacon hurts!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 9, 2010)

well then i dont feel so bad skimming the forum in the nude..... is that legal?


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a horologist.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 9, 2010)

> well then i dont feel so bad skimming the forum in the nude..... is that legal?


 :huh:  :hubba:  lol


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 9, 2010)

what ya do in yor house is nobody elses biz


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

these are funny... I find it too cold to do anything nude right now..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ok....sometimes i cook in the nude .......i feel free!.......but cooking bacon hurts!


your special someone might think you are sick if you have too many grease blisters lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

u know he likes it...prob from wax..he just says bacon grease...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

Last time I confessed the Father commited suicide


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

lol ozzy will only trust rascal for confessions eh?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

My new partner in crime


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

he looks like he can take it in stride..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

He on his guard post right now protecting the coal stove.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

paws in the air? must look so tough..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

He a killer as long as you are standing in front of him


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 9, 2010)

uh oh !!!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

oh my! so I take it he's protective of his daddy? does he go on fix it trips with you oz?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 9, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ok....sometimes i cook in the nude .......i feel free!.......but cooking bacon hurts!



Ohhh my eyes!  Catastrophic tin foil hat failure!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh my! so I take it he's protective of his daddy? does he go on fix it trips with you oz?


 
even under the houses he has to check out everything


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

he lives a doggy dream life doesnt he?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 9, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> well then i dont feel so bad skimming the forum in the nude..... is that legal?


I'm afraid we're gonna require some proof on this one..:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

I spoil a dog but I train them also to do what I want when I want it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

my chiweenies need some ozzy training!  can u handle a small herd?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 9, 2010)

IM it is best to wrk with the dogs 1 on 1 then start working with them in a group. After working with and training Jack Russel for the last 16 years most other dogs are easy.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

well I have the book doxins for dummies...they are pretty smart little dogs...one of them still has accidents occasionally..she can go weeks then boom  twice in the living room...they have doggy doors..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 9, 2010)

I like porn.

Alot.


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I like porn.
> 
> Alot.



So does my wife.....:holysheep:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 9, 2010)

I hate the way lunchmeat feels on my hands......but love it on the rest of my body.


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol sorry about the hat falure art v! Puff the little woman likes bacon! Especially when i  .........nevermind


----------



## nvthis (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I hate the way lunchmeat feels on my hands......but love it on the rest of my body.


 
 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Hey umbra, what the hell is a horologist anyhow?

I confess, I dunno what the heck is goin' on 'round here:confused2:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol, 1st thing i read on this thread was title - Confessions game and then 1st couple of posts of second page, could really get the wrong idea starting on the second page of this hehe

I confess i am smoking the dryest and crapiest stuff out there atm, so everyone pity me lol. 
No one ever move to the mediterranean. (hence why im learnin to grow)

n i like to watch ppl fall over when i smoke. stand on my balcony n jst wath hehe.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2010)

i confess, i don't even know how to grow marijuana, i just pretend to. so go away, and leave me alone, cause i don't know jack. go ask someone who actually knows what it looks like, cause i ain't got no clue...


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Uh huh.....the bubba getting to ya Irish my bud:doh: :laugh:


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey umbra, what the hell is a horologist anyhow?
Sorry nythis, I thought this was a common enough term. Its not someone who studies whores. I collect watches. Winders and auto winders, all swiss. My pride of my collection is a panerai tourbillon chronograph.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, here go: I played Whack-The-Mole so much in the shower when I was a kid that everytime I get caught in the rain I get woo...  Well, nevermind--that's probably waaay too much information on my showering activities.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used a bootstring as a belt for the last 16 years. 

Hey...I live in Oregon, anything goes here...


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I've used a bootstring as a belt for the last 16 years.
> 
> Hey...I live in Oregon, anything goes here...


 
Ouuu, Doc, you're really working that Jethro Bodine chic, aren't you?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have several jars of the good stuff hidden in my closet.

HEHEHE


----------



## viper (Jan 10, 2010)

In the 70s and in lakewood cali we called stoners loadies or freaks - i was a loadie and  i secretly liked disco -  hid it from my friends


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Fever night, Fever night, Fever, ^ he knows how to do it. yeah, yeah^


----------



## nvthis (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha! Umbra, I had to look that up bro... I admit, the study of whores was the first thought that entered my mind... I envisioned and old Jack The Ripper movie I saw once  Yeah, had to ask.... 



			
				umbra said:
			
		

> Hey umbra, what the hell is a horologist anyhow?
> Sorry nythis, I thought this was a common enough term. Its not someone who studies whores. I collect watches. Winders and auto winders, all swiss. My pride of my collection is a panerai tourbillon chronograph.


----------



## User (Jan 10, 2010)

i look better naked


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2010)

<--- Ditto.


My happy trail is neverending.
Stem to stern.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 10, 2010)

met a guy hooked up and he paid me for it...  thought i was a ho.... well I must  have been at the top o my game that night..................  I dont know if the ammout he left was good or an insult


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> met a guy hooked up and he paid me for it... thought i was a ho.... well I must have been at the top o my game that night.................. I dont know if the ammout he left was good or an insult


 
Did he ever call you back?


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 11, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Ouuu, Doc, you're really working that Jethro Bodine chic, aren't you?



I'm a little bit redneck, and a little bit rock n roll 

Actually, the metal they use in most belt buckles makes me break out so I opted for the string one day and, well, I don't know what happened after that...


----------

